# Little scabs around eyes



## andyamy (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello all - My cat Andy is about 2 years old and has 4 or 5 little scabs around his eye. One is right in the corner of his eye. And possibly a little hair loss in the area - I can't tell b/c his hair has always been thin in the area between his ear and eye. I see him itching it sometimes, but not excessively. As far as insects go... They're 100% indoors but fleas could be a cause? I'll probably end up taking him to the vet soon - just wanted to know other peoples thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Can you take a close-up and post it here?

I think the hair-thinning you're describing is normal....cats have an area of thin hair on what I would call their temples.


----------



## andyamy (Jul 8, 2006)

Here are some pictures - not that great - he's camera shy.

















[/img]


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd suspect ringworm ... you want to have that checked out by a vet.


----------

